# DoDo Supernatural Wheel Cleaner



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Bought this product from Dom at the NEC Classic Car Show :thumb:

Blurb from Dodowhich i cant find on the site so its straight off the bottle)

pH-neutral wheel cleaning from Supernatural.
As safe as it gets.

Supernatural pH-neutral Wheel Cleaner is a mild, yet effective forula for removing contamination from alloy wheels that have sensative easily-damaged finishes. It contains NO strong acids or alkalis (some acid free cleaners contain strong alkalis) relying instead on neutralised acid salt technology and powerful surfactants.

USE: Despite being a pH-neutral formula, it is always best to test Supernatural Wheel Cleaner on an inconspicuous part of the wheel first to ensure no discoloration or staining occurs. Pressure wash wheels to remove loose dirt. Spray wheel cleaner onto wheel and work into contaminated areas with wheel mitt, sponge or brush. Rinse wheel thoroughly and dry. If contamination remains, reapply product and leave to dwell, or consider alternative means of cleaning such as clay bar or tar remover.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

if its a new product which it sounds like it want be on any sites yet.... it was like me when i got the dodo das last year first one in the uk


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

So thats the blurb what do I think.

Its a 500ml bottle with a fine spray head which actually delivers quite alot of product in one spray, which is ideal for me.

Smells of something, cant make my mind up yet, and its a clear liquid (not a gel like)










Now you will notice I am not wearing gloves, with any chemical you should always wear gloves, but for this test I am not. Any spray back will hit my hands and have a reaction if its a harsh chemical. This did have a small amount of spray back (not much due to weather) and I can say I have noticed anything on my hands. :thumb: Ideal :thumb:










Dirty alloy, I kept my alloys dirty so I could try a wheel product out but havnt been able to get hold of it, so was perfect for this test (2 months of dirt)










Sprayed all over, not colour change noticed, bit foam but not much.










Pic taken after 10mins.

Using an Envy Brush to work it into and around the wheel. I used a cheap long reach brush avaible from ebay for the inners.










This is at work, you can see the dirt removed and the product condition after brushing (some seem "dirty" during brushing, some seem "clean" during brushing)










Kranzle sprayed it off to leave the above and below










Would I buy it again, yes, in fact I found this worked better than the Dodo Mellow Yellow I also have.

Really nice product from Dom & PJ :thumb:

Left the alloy really clean and "felt" it as well.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

how many £?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

£15 as far as I can remember.

I wouldnt mind some freebie's, alas I pay for mine :lol:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks perfect :thumb:


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

great test, glad you are happy with the results... 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks good, can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't help thinking a good wash would have done the same for a clean wheel after two months use?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Anything must be better than Mellow Yellow I guess which I don't think was much better than shampoo... Supernatural wheel cleaner, well if it works great but there are a LOT of wheel cleaners out there and if you actually look after your wheels this isn't necessary. Would love to see something to dress tyres from the Dodo.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SN is closer to a 'shampoo' style wheel cleaner, from a technical perspective. Mellow Yellow is far more effective but only on ferrous contamination, so if you had a lot of tar on the wheel than it may underwhelm you. Technically it is in a different league in terms of what it is capable of. But SN is ultra safe and properly pH neutral (not just 'acid free') and we had to make it work quite hard when there was no easy option of brick cleaner to fall back on. Neutralised acid salts and powerful surfactants being the rough description of what's in the bottle.

Tyre dressing coming early next year.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I wanted to buy this but I ran out of money 

Also Dom, sorry I didn't get chance to say hi! I didn't want to disturb you as you were with a customer :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

damien.wrl said:


> Can't help thinking a good wash would have done the same for a clean wheel after two months use?


Ahh but you see a ph cleaner just wont do really heavy wheels, its based more towards the weekly/monthly wash.

Two months dirt is more than you see on alot of the cars on here (members) so for a pH neutral cleaner its a nice test :thumb:

I have various wheel cleaners, from very strong to pH neutal, and I can see this being one I come back too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

To be honest the real test for a wheel cleaner is spray on rinse off.

If I sprayed water and shampoo onto a wheel, left it to dwell for 5 mins, brushed it about and PW'd it off then there would be a clean wheel. 
If I sprayed bilberry onto a wheel, left it to dwell for 5 mins, brushed it about and PW'd off then there would once again be a clean wheel.

However, if I didn't brush it about, and rinsed 5 mins after applying (no agitation at all) then in my findings, the bilberry is a much better cleaner.

The spray/rinse would be a great addition to your reviews. As it is a real test.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a big fan of most of the Dodo range but I must admit that Mellow Yellow is my least favoured product. Not very impressed with the sprayer, doesnt foam a lot, dryer to quick and doesnt smell as good as most of there stuff.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> I'm a big fan of most of the Dodo range but I must admit that Mellow Yellow is my least favoured product. Not very impressed with the sprayer, doesnt foam a lot, dryer to quick and doesnt smell as good as most of there stuff.


Agreed - it dries way too quickly, even in cooler weather.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Agreed - it dries way too quickly, even in cooler weather.


When using it now I only do half the wheel then rinse and then the other half which isn't ideal.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

I thought mellow yellow was rubbish. 

Gel wheel cleaners seem pretty good, as do Aquartz Ironcut for contamination removal


----------

